# Anyone at Londons Women Clinic



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey all,. 

We have our 1st appt with LWC next week, we have completed all our pre lim tests to take with us. 

Do they have a weight limit / BMI scale they stick too? im not overly obese just a bit podge lol! 

thank you in advance 

Becki xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there no one at this clinic?


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there


Sorry dont get on here much these days, I did see your post but couldnt reply as was on phone.


We Have been with the LWC for 5yrs now I think it is as our daughter is 4 next week, we had ICSI with Donor there, we have had 3 fresh cycles and 1 Frozen cycle, we were lucky to concieve our daughter n our second attempt.  We are now trying for a sibling and have had one fresh and one frozen cycle, we are actually back there next week also for a review appt to make plans to start our next frozen cycle after xmas.  


Good luck with your appt, there are lots of mixed reviews on the clinic as you will see from last post, we have mostly had good experience with the clinic.


Looking forward to hearing how your appt goes and plans for treatment in the future!!


Where abouts are you guys located?


Maggie
xx


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

As far as I know, the BMI limit for private treatment is 35.0, and for NHS funded is 30.0. The success rates are higher if your BMi is lower, so that's the reason behind it.

Good luck!! Xx


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

We have 21 month old twin boys conceived through our first attempt of IVF at LWC and from memory think the BMI requirement was below 30 but they asked rather than checked themselves.

Know there are mixed reviews around but we have always had a positive experience with the staff even when our second attempt ended in hospitalisation for a week due to OHSS! 

Hope it all works out for you.

Helen


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks LAdies, were going private i am loosing weight so hopefully that will help, all healthy apart from PCOS, and a bit podge lol.. 


From a very  excited Becki and Charlie


----------

